# This is a first for me



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I just spent 20 minutes typing something - hit submit and it got erased. 

Here's a short form of my problem...

At the rescue, before we left the lady was giving Thor his shots. They all went ok until we got to the microchip. She stuck him once while I was holding him and he cried. So we muzzled him and she said I should hold him so she can really get it in quick. Well she went to do it again and he cried and rolled over and she stuck me.  I put a band aid on right away but it kept bleeding through the band aid and I was dripping all over the floor and dogs, etc... Anyone heard of a person getting stuck with a microchip needle - especially after the dog was stuck the first time with it?

On the way home my arm started to hurt a lot and the pain started to work it's way down to my hand. When I got home I washed it off and it's swollen but nothing terribly bad. 

I tried to go the the Urgent Care by my house but I told them what happened and they said they couldn't see me - that I would have to go to the ER and my insurance wouldn't cover it since it happened some place else. The rescue would have to cover it. So I left but I didn't go anywhere because I didn't want to get the lady in trouble. 

So here I sit - thinking I'm microchip ....{pause for the laughing}. My arm hurts but I'm not sure if it's serious or not. I will make a regular appt. on Monday but wasn't sure if I needed to do something before that. Probably not if it doesn't get bad.

Oh - and the other question I wanted to ask. I do not want to tell my regular dr what happened because I do not want to get the lady in trouble. Should I say I was giving him the microchip shot? Can regular people give their dogs that shot?

Poor Thor has major diarrhea? I guess it's from the HW+ and the meds. I have a bunch of meds to give him.

I'll post pictures later tonight once everything gets settled. I keeping wondering if he's the same dog in the picture I posted earlier because he's soooo skinny. We gave him a bath and we are trying to clean up. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should run away from home.
when someone finds you you'll
know if the micro chip works. :laugh:


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yes, regular people can give the shot- I microchip pets myself. 

Ouch that must have really hurt! Those needles are BIG. She also might have hit a nerve since you said the pain went down into your hand. I'm not sure what the dangers would be since it was stuck into him first, def keep a close eye on it!


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Hardy-har-har doggiedad - you sound like my husband. lol Now I'll never be able to get away! hehehe

It hurt a lot! Yes - I know - first hand - how big those needles are. Ouch! I was nervous it took so long to stop bleeding. I thought maybe she hit a muscle or nerve since it was going down my arm. What a weird feeling! I will keep an eye on it. I'm glad to know regular people can give their dogs microchip shots - I'll go with that story when I go to the dr - I do not want to get her in trouble.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Didn't she run a scanner over the chip to make sure it was working once it was inserted in him? The quickest way to find out is run him into the vet and have them scan him. You shouldn't even need an appointment. Just go in, say he was chipped but not scanned.

If his chip shows up then you know it's not in you and then you can lie through your teeth about what happened to your hand! I would make sure to tell them that the needle had been inserted in the dog prior to being inserted into your hand!

That must have really hurt!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*The Runs*

I always give my guys PX SCIENCE DIET id from the vet in the cans when they get the runs and it plugs them right up. 
That is not what I feed on a regular basis though. (Science Diet).
They have it in dry formula too.

i/d® Canine - Dry


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I forgot to tell you guys that her scanner was broken so we couldn't scan him (or me). I am bringing him on Monday for a check up at the vet so we'll check him then. 

So I need a prescription for the canned food at the vet? Can I mix the can food with the regular food? .... It's been so long since I've had a new dog - or a dog with an issue ... I feel like a brand new mom with a newborn. lol Pictures to follow soon....


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How about just pumpkin for diarrhea? I would fast him for 24 hours and not give him any more meds until the diarrhea stops otherwise it's just shooting right through his system.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

You don't really need a px, you just tell your vet that he has the runs and he'll give it to you. Well, he'll sell it to you.....
You can't buy it at the regular store.
Poor guy sounds like he needs a little TLC.
Yes, you can mix the canned i.d. with his regular food.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

If the chip is in the dog, you can just say that you hurt your arm on a nail. The danger is just the usual infection danger. I friend of mine, a vet tech, stuck herself with a needle she previously used for on a horse. Nothing happened. Poor you in must have gone to a nerve if it is radiating down the are.

Congratulations on your new pup! Any pictures?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I don't think the chip would be in you unless she plunged the syringe while the needle was in your arm. Just sticking the needle in doesn't deposit the chip.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't think it's in me either but man oh man - she put some power behind that shot because she wanted to make sure she got it in. I just hope it's in him. I'll keep you guys updated. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Linda, 
How are you feeling today after being micro-chipped........and pooped on?
HOPEFULLY, doing better today!
Hope Thor had a good night, and hope his tummy settles down.
Thanks for rescuing him!
He's definitely a KEEPER!!
Our rescue girl Gypsy, has had the least amount of health problems over the years.
The heartworm is from a mosquito, so even a healthy dog could get it.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm feeling a little better, thanks for asking. My arm is still swollen and hurts if I lay on it or touch it but...I'll see how I feel tomorrow.

Thor is very clingy - very! Poor guy probably thinks we are going to leave him or something. Whenever I get up and move, he has to get up and follow me. He didn't like being in his crate last night. He was crying a lot. So I kept getting up and letting him out. He doesn't seem to pee a lot. He's drinking enough but doesn't seem to pee enough. I kept letting him out thinking he had to poop but whenever I let him out....and don't think I'm freaky or anything...I'm just calling it as I see it - - Whenever I let him out he would sniff and circle the spot that I took the last picture of Zeus with the family and then he would just lay down in the grass and get comfortable - completely lay down with his head down.







The only thing I can think of is that maybe he slept outside at the rescue. There were doggie dogs there and the dogs came and went as they pleased. And the dogs inside picked on my poor Thor so maybe he slept outside. Poor little guy. 

I'm afraid to leave him in the crate - I don't want him to hurt himself.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Update: Thank goodness - Thor is micro-chipped and not me!!


----------



## Basil2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I would like to get lost...please


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

I've had that happen at work- coworker trying to chip a rottie that I was restraining and he was fighting bad, knoced the microchip out of her hand and it landed needle in my back. Muscle area thankfully not near spine or anything but it hurt!


----------

